# Latest Fonzie Photos



## mambo101 (Apr 23, 2005)

Think he might be needing a bigger cage pretty soon?





Despite the fact his water nozzle is level with his mouth, he still insisits on turning his neck.:shock:





In his favorite corner.






Checking out his prey.





Reading the warning on Stephie's cage.






Checking out the dusty alfalfa hay.





Just chillin out.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 23, 2005)

What a Beautiful Baby Beast!!

Mambo101, you're So Lucky. No wonder why your niece was having such ahard time saying good-bye to him for a couple of weeks. Look at thepitiful expression on his face looking out of his cage. He's a Charmer,no doubt!

I love the picture of him reading Stephie's cage. He's such a smart boy. 

These pictures are really heartwarming and lovely to see. I've beenwaiting for this thread since you got him. Thank you. It's going to beso much fun to watch the little man grow...and grow, and grow...andGrow. Yes, I suspect he'll be out of that cage before you know it,that's why I love the picture of him in it. 

I love the way you can see the shape of his ears in his favorite cornerpicture. He's certainly at Home, happy and content. Has he given youkisses yet?

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Has he given you kisses yet?
> 
> -Carolyn


No kisses yet, but lots of nudges.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 23, 2005)

Woooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww! It looks like he's grown so much already!!!

Pam


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 24, 2005)

I love his color. He is stunning. I justwant to scoop him up and hug and kiss on him. He's adorable. I love bigbunny ears and hecertainly has that. I love how huge his feetlook. They look enormous.:shock:

Apollo still turns his head to dring sometimes too. Doesn't itlook painful lol? Where did you find that sign, I would really love toget one for Apollo's cage.

He is so relaxed with you already. How awesome. I love the justchilling out picture. It so exemplifies a Flemish. They are alwayschilling. I love the pictures. They were so worth the wait.

Tina


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 24, 2005)

Tina, I got the sticker on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;category=82250&amp;item=4373788350&amp;rd=1&amp;ssPageName=WD1V


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Mambo, thank you so much. Apollo thanks you too. I can't wait to get it.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 24, 2005)

He is so adorable. I swear he's grown,butI'm sureSampson has grown too. I'mloving your hay rack, where did you get that? It's huge, andSampson needs something else, I can't find anything that works well.

Jen


----------



## LoveMyBunnies (Apr 24, 2005)

While we're on the topic of stickers we foundon ebay, I found one that is a warning to firefighters that there arerabbits in the house and has a place to write in the number of rabbitsyou have. It's one of the ones that can be peeled off and used over andover when you move. God forbid there's ever a fire, but just in case.

I love those pictures! Especially the one of him reading! He is such a beautiful color.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 24, 2005)

aww what a lil cutie!! just soo adorable!!


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 24, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> I'm loving your hay rack, where did you get that?It's huge, and Sampson needs something else, I can't find anything thatworks well.
> 
> Jen


That hay rack was actually from an old Marchioro cage I had formy guinea pics untill I made them the NIC cube cage. As you can see,the dust from the alfalfa still leaks out of that one.


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2005)

Mambo I love that hayrack and prefer to vaccume upthe chafe rather than have thembreath it in . its an awsometool for the rabbits .

I Love Fonzie's color and he has grownsoo much in so short a time , Methinks he is going to be oneBig beautiful Rabbit!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 24, 2005)

WOW! Great shots!We get to see good shots of those magnificent ears, looks like maybesome apple cheeks, beautiful bone structure in that face, HUGE feet andgreat color!!! What a rabbit! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 24, 2005)

WOW&gt; What a beautiful boy Fonz is. Mambo,do you realise that you have two of the most gorgeous coloured rabbitsthere is, you lucky devil  - Jan


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 24, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> WOW&gt; What a beautiful boy Fonz is. Mambo, do yourealise that you have two of the most gorgeous coloured rabbits thereis, you lucky devil  - Jan


Hehe.Yes I do!


----------



## Carolyn (May 2, 2005)

HiMambo!



How are Fonzi and Stephie getting along? Is it love?

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (May 2, 2005)

wow, Fonzie has grown some already! Heis a handsome fella for sure.  Are you feeding him anyextra supplements cause his coat looks shinier in these recent picscompared to when you first brought him home.


----------



## mambo101 (May 2, 2005)

I think his shiny coat is just from good genentics. I do plan on getting him some calf manna soon.


----------



## Jenniblu (May 2, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Ithink his shiny coat is just from good genentics. I do plan on gettinghim some calf manna soon.


Oh, I guess it was the lighting because his coat looks really shiny inthese last pics. If he looks this great now I can't wait tosee how he will look on the Calf Manna.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 2, 2005)

When can we expect to see some picturesof the your babies? I was wondering, like Carolyn, how they get along.I know it's through the cages but how are they together.

Tina


----------



## Stephanie (May 2, 2005)

Mambo, Chompers drinks the same way! What is up with our boys????


----------



## mambo101 (May 2, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> Mambo, Chompers drinks the same way! What is up with ourboys????


Maybe that will change after I get the Fonz into abigger cage.


----------



## mambo101 (May 2, 2005)

Here's a few shots I took tonight. He jumped on the couch for the first time tonight!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 3, 2005)

He is so darn good looking! I think he is going to be a beautiful rabbit! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## LuvaBun (May 3, 2005)

Such a beautiful boy. Now he's been on the couch, I guess he'll claim it for his own 

Jan


----------



##  (May 3, 2005)

the more i look around this forum, the more i fall in love with the big rabbits.

Rainbows


----------



## mambo101 (May 3, 2005)

*Rainbows wrote: *


> the more i look around this forum, the more i fall in love with the big rabbits.
> 
> Rainbows


Face it, you can't run from Flemish Fever!!!:shock:


----------



## Carolyn (May 3, 2005)

Youshould've seen the PM I got with all the questions from Rainbows,Mambo101. 

I definitely think she's getting aFever.



* * * * *

The Fonz has grown SOMUCH!!



Are you having fun yet??

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101 (May 3, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Are you having fun yet??
> 
> -Carolyn


OH ya! It will be more fun after Stephie gets spayed and they can play together.


----------



## Stephanie (May 3, 2005)

I can't believe how big he's getting already!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 3, 2005)

WOW He got bigger Mambo. He looks incredible. He is gorgeous, Ilove his color. I can't wait until he and Stephie can check each otherout after her spay. It's still June 2nd right? Do they lay in front ofeach others cages yet? Apollo and Athena used to do that and it was socute.

Have you been able to weigh him yet? He's definitely gottenbigger. I love that I can watch him grow up. So exciting. Thank you somuch for the pictures. I love them. In fact I am adding Stephie andFonzie to my Screen saver(if it's ok?). Then I can see them all thetime.

Tina


----------



##  (May 3, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote:*


> *Rainbows wrote: *
> 
> 
> > the more ilook around this forum, the more i fall in love with the big rabbits.
> ...




they're so beautiful and look so loving, fun, and kind. how much does fonzi weigh?

Rainbows


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 3, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Tina, I got the sticker on Ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;category=82250&amp;item=4373788350&amp;rd=1&amp;ssPageName=WD1V


Tina,

Check out this seller's other items. They have a sticker that says"Warning - Beware of Killer Chickens".

You must have that!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 3, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> *mambo101 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Tina, I got the sticker on Ebay.
> ...




Willbe adding that one too.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (May 3, 2005)

Did you see the one that says, "Get a realdog. Get a Pit Bull." They should make one thatsays "Get a real rabbit. Get a Flemish." I would soget one.(no offense meantto non-FLemmy owners)


----------



## Carolyn (May 3, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Did you see the one that says, "Get a real dog.Get a Pit Bull." They should make one that says "Get a realrabbit. Get a Flemish." I would so get one. (nooffense meantto non-Flemmy owners)


----------



## mambo101 (May 3, 2005)

*Rainbows wrote:*


> they're so beautiful and look so loving, fun, andkind. how much does fonzi weigh?
> 
> Rainbows


Not really sure, but I'd say at least 5 pounds.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 3, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *Jenniblu wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Did you seethe one that says, "Get a real dog. Get a PitBull." They should make one that says "Get a realrabbit. Get a Flemish." I would so get one. (nooffense meantto non-Flemmy owners)







Tina

Mambo, I just noticed Fonzie is missing from the Flemish Feverpost. We need a picture of your guy in there. I'll add him or you canwhich ever is easier.


----------



## mambo101 (May 3, 2005)

I'll take care of that later tonight, Tina.


----------



## mambo101 (May 9, 2005)

No new Fonzie photos this weekend. The Fonz hada little incident Friday night. My neice thought it would be ok to lether Holland out of the cage at the same time Fonzie was out.Unfortunately the Holland took a bite out of Fonzie's cheek. Of courseit happened after all the vets were closed. I'm pretty sure he will beok. We've been treating the wound with peroxide and preparation H. It'slooking better every day. His disposition seems normal, eating welletc. Anyway, the Fonz gave me specific orders, no pictures until hisscab heals up.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 9, 2005)

You know how those men are! Can't be seen any less than perfect! 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (May 9, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote:*


> No new Fonzie photos this weekend. The Fonz had a littleincident Friday night. My neice thought it would be ok to let herHolland out of the cage at the same time Fonzie was out. Unfortunatelythe Holland took a bite out of Fonzie's cheek. Of course it happenedafter all the vets were closed. I'm pretty sure he will be ok. We'vebeen treating the wound with peroxide and preparation H. It's lookingbetter every day. His disposition seems normal, eating well etc.Anyway, the Fonz gave me specific orders, no pictures until his scabheals up.




Poor Little Man! 

Of course, it's not The Beast that does the attacking, but the*victim *of the Attack. PoorFonzie.

As you know the Preparation H helps with with swelling, but you don'twant to put it in an open wound. I'm sure you're washing itout with hydrogen peroxide a couple of times a day though.Hoping and praying he'll heal quickly.

Give him akiss and cuddle for me. So sorry to hear about his injury. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (May 10, 2005)

Poorbaby!

The same thing happend to Nimué, except for hegot the cut in his lip! IhopeFonziehealsfast!

~Amy


----------



## m.e. (May 10, 2005)

I'd actually be _against_ using peroxide,as it kills off good tissue along with bad, and can impair healing.Iodine, while it may temporarily stain, is a *much* better andsafer choice.


----------



## JimD (May 10, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote:*


> No new Fonzie photos this weekend. The Fonz had a littleincident Friday night. My neice thought it would be ok to let herHolland out of the cage at the same time Fonzie was out. Unfortunatelythe Holland took a bite out of Fonzie's cheek. Of course it happenedafter all the vets were closed. I'm pretty sure he will be ok. We'vebeen treating the wound with peroxide and preparation H. It's lookingbetter every day. His disposition seems normal, eating well etc.Anyway, the Fonz gave me specific orders, no pictures until his scabheals up.


How'd I miss this one!!!

OUCH!!! Poor guy 

Rosie got out of her cage a while back and ended up biting both Brindle and Chippy on the noses.

We used Neosporin/Pain Relief. One of the staples of our bunnie first aid kit.

Washing it out was the hard part...."NO NO NO NO TOUCH THE OWIE,DADDY!!!".... and then they sprout about a million feet that all gofull speed all at the same time. Neosporin works good on me, too!!


----------



## mambo101 (May 12, 2005)

OK AS PROMISED. HERE IS SOME NEW ONES I TOOK TONIGHT.


----------



## Jenniblu (May 12, 2005)

Now if that isn't the look of pure joy on a rabbit's face, I don't know what is--


----------



## LuvaBun (May 13, 2005)

Wow, Mambo, he is shooting up in size, isn't he? Simply gorgeous! - Jan


----------



## bunnee mom (May 13, 2005)

Ohhh what a beautiful rabbit. Hubbysays if I want a Flemish I canget one, BUT if Ellie doesn'tlike it then we can't keep it....I don't know what to do. I'msure most breeders would allow me to return the bunny if it didn't workout....


----------



## mambo101 (May 13, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Wow, Mambo, he is shooting up in size, isn't he? Simplygorgeous! - Jan


Yes, heis growing on a daily basis. I can't wait till his new bigger cagecomes in.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 15, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Washing it out was the hard part...."NO NO NO NO TOUCH THE OWIE, DADDY!!!"




I can see that JimD. That's what happened to my Gizmo the piggie. Itcosts me 100 bucks for a 5 min visit for his open abccess wound.



Angel


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 15, 2005)

Oh my gosh, he'sgrown! :shock:He hardly looks like a baby anymore! I can'tbelieve how big he is getting! That photo of him chinning it too cute!

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (May 15, 2005)

What a Love he is! He's so gorgeous. I'm also shocked at the difference a couple of weeks can make. :shock: 

Just when all the other pictures have him looking so big, the one infront of the couch where he's stretched out is such a cute 'baby'picture.

It'll be cute to see how he reacts to his new cage. Cali wasn't sureabout making the change in cages - even though she was going into abigger one. 

His face looks great. Good job, Doc! 



-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 15, 2005)

Your bunny is so cute!! I love his coatcolour.I was looking at your pictures and i noticed that you have barsat the bottom of his cage. This can cause feet problems for rabbitsbecause they don't have paws. Just thougt i'd tell you.Otherwise he looks great though.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (May 15, 2005)

He is so adorable!! I love the picture of himreading the warning label!! So awesome in coloring and so cute! Lookslike you will need a bigger cage soon!


----------



## mambo101 (May 15, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> Your bunny isso cute!! I love his coat colour.I was looking at your pictures and inoticed that you have bars at the bottom of his cage. This can causefeet problems for rabbits because they don't have paws. Justthougt i'd tell you. Otherwise he looks greatthough.


I am aware of the problem withFlemish and with wirebottoms. That will be eliminated whenhis new cage comes in later this week. I'll use the metal drop pan asthe bottom with grass mats so he doesen't slide aroundperCarolyns advice.


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 15, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Poorbaby!
> 
> The same thing happend to Nimué, except for hegot the cut in his lip! IhopeFonziehealsfast!
> 
> ~Amy




Bub too--he's still got a fat V-shaped scar on his lower lip fromsquabbling with his siblings. For awhile he ran around with his mouthopen.

They heal up pretty quick though!

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (May 15, 2005)

Psst...Mambo,

Don't forget about a small square or two of velcro if you need to keepit secure. It might move around a bit if the cage is big enough.

I used it with Cali's first set and it worked really well. Willexperiment on where the next set will go, and see if I can do withoutit. (Of course I kept an eye on it to make sure she wasn't eating anyvelcro, but she never did. It's so sticky that she couldn't bebothered. She just like laying on it and ripping it apart.)

You know Flemish! If it takes effort or work, they can't be bothered. :?



-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 16, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> You know Flemish! If it takes effort or work, they can't be bothered. :?
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn




Carolyn, I want one!!!Young Bub may have _looked_ likea baby Flemmy, but he was and is wayyyy too determined when it comes togetting what he wants--whatever the effort!:XWitness ourlittle daily"avoid the squirt" games.....he's pretty darncreative.

It's funny how different Flemmys are. Bub is a hyperactive lil'monster! And thinks he can take on the world.....whereas your "gentlegiant" runs from little Tucker and Fauna.

hehe

Variety is the spice of life!

Rose


----------



## mambo101 (May 16, 2005)

Last night, using the weigh the human, thenweigh the same human holding the rabbit technique, we figured Fonzie at7.5 pounds!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 16, 2005)

Definately getting a big boy. Hmmm, wonder what the human weighed  - Jan


----------



## mambo101 (May 16, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Definately getting a big boy. Hmmm, wonder what the humanweighed  - Jan


The human was actually myneice Amanda.


----------



## mndpnd2298 (May 16, 2005)

and I would rather not say how much I weigh


----------



## mambo101 (May 16, 2005)

Here's a few new photos I took tonight. His new cage will arrive tomorrow and we will probably move him downstairs tomorrow too.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 17, 2005)

*mndpnd2298 wrote: *


> and I would rather not say how much I weigh


LOL! Mambo, I know I've said it before, but Fonz is such astunner. Can you imagine how beautiful Stephie/Fonzie babies would be???!!! Only joking 

Jan


----------



## mambo101 (May 17, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> LOL! Mambo, I know I've said it before, but Fonzis such a stunner. Can you imagine how beautiful Stephie/Fonzie babieswould be ???!!! Only joking
> 
> Jan


They might have beautiful coats. but they would look really weird.:shock:


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

I need to have this rabbit, Mambo! He's such A BEAUTY! What a precious bunny.

Keep those pictures coming!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote:*


> Last night, using the weigh the human, then weigh the samehuman holding the rabbit technique, we figured Fonzie at 7.5pounds!




Aww!!! Big Boy!


----------



## mambo101 (May 18, 2005)

The Fonz got his new cage last night. I put acouple of those straw mats on the bottom. He also got a "big" new feedbowl last night that I bought at the rabbit show and I started him onthe Blue Seal Show Hutch food mixed with the Oxbow alfalfa pellets thatI'll be running out of shortly. He chowed down on the food so much thathe didn't eat any hay overnight. I'll try to take a couple photos ofhim in the new cage tonight. 

Dan


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

I bet he's happier than a pig in mudd.So happy to hear about his new cage! It's exciting gettingit, isn't it? Can't wait to see the pictures when you have achance. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

Oh mambo, he looks incredible.

I can't get over how big he is already. W:shock:W.







I am loving this boy. I may need to add him to the top of my bunnynap list.He is stunning.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

Back up, Tina! If anyone gets that rabbit, it's me!





-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

Ok if you get Fonzie I'm getting CALI





Tina


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

You've definitely LOST YOUR MIND, Woman!





-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101 (May 18, 2005)

TO ALL POTENTIAL BUNNYNAPPERS:

HE'S MINE!!!

AND YOU CAN'T HAVE HIM!!!!

:dude:


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

But but...oh all right mambo you win. Now to see if Cali will fit under my coat hmmm.

Tina


----------



## mambo101 (May 18, 2005)

As promised here's a picture of Fonzie chillin' in his new cage.


----------



## Ally (May 18, 2005)

So CUTE!!!

Ally


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> But but...oh all right mambo you win. Now to see if Cali will fit under my coat hmmm.
> 
> Tina




Don't even _think_ about it! :judo:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

:bunnydance: _Great_ Pad for The Fonz, Mambo! :highfive:

He's certainly got plenty of room to grow and has made himself right athome and comfortable. Tsk, good Lord, he is one beautiful boy. 

Work with him on the trancing...especially now. Handle him a lotbecause as they get bigger, it just gets harder. BE the Kahuna Rabbit!You show him that you are in control. Even though he fights you whenyou try to put him on his back, you have to win. If you let him fightyou and get away, it's teaching him that he can fight and get away. 

Don't worry about him biting you. He won't. 

I was very, very intimidated by Cali when I picked her up at 6 monthsold at the airport. I was scared to death to pick her up, but I had toand believe it or not, it Is easier. I just have to make sure her bodyis supported and she's okay. I used to be able to stand up and put heron her back in a cradle position. Now I have to sit down. Her first momtold me that she loves to be rocked, and Boy - does she ever. 

Strange because she fights me until I flip her over and then she just lays back as if she's in paradise. 

-Carolyn


----------



##  (May 18, 2005)

LMBO You three crack me up . Mambo, Manda , TheFonz is just so beautiful , makes ya wanna run right out and bunny napa beauty like that .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 19, 2005)

This rabbit isstunningly beautiful. He reminds me a lot of a very beloved friend ofours. I wonder if Mambo will be fortunate enough to get the lovingpersonality traits that Ben had along with the beauty that Ben had, andFonzie certainly seems to be developing. 

RaspberrySwirl

Ben







Fonzie


----------



## mambo101 (May 19, 2005)

Fonzie thanks you all for the compliments.Yesterday was his first full day in his newer and bigger cage. He seemsto be enjoying it. He also got moved downstairs for the summer. Thebuns have much more running room down there. Fonzie basically ignoredme yesterday during freedom time while he explored all the nooks andcrannies of the downstairs area.:?


----------



## bunnee mom (May 19, 2005)

I love this bunny!!!! He has such a sweet little face :inlove:

I'm closer to bunny nap him first...Pittsburghwould be lessthan3 hrs away from mein this car.....


----------



## mambo101 (May 19, 2005)

*bunnee mom wrote: *


> I love this bunny!!!! He has such a sweet little face :inlove:
> 
> I'm closer to bunny nap him first...Pittsburghwould be lessthan3 hrs away from mein this car.....


I could easily put you in touch with his breeder which is just an hour to you by car.


----------



## bunnee mom (May 19, 2005)

PM me the info Mambo....I'm definitely interested. Hubby saidwe can get a Flemmie :bunnydance:


----------



## mambo101 (May 19, 2005)

*bunnee mom wrote:*


> PM me the info Mambo....I'm definitely interested.Hubby saidwe can get a Flemmie :bunnydance:


Check yourPM's. It is done!


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2005)

*bunnee mom wrote:*


> PM me the info Mambo....I'm definitely interested.Hubby saidwe can get a Flemmie :bunnydance:










Excellent bunnee mom!!!!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Mambo,

How's Fonzie doing tonight?

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 2, 2005)

Fonzie is doing fine. He got a little extrafreedom time tonight for obvious reasons. Unfortunately he uses thisfor major poop sessions all over the carpet. I got him litter trainedfor peeing but not pooping. Hopefully he will see the light and comearound on that deal.:?


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 2, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote:*


> Fonzie is doing fine. He got a little extra freedom timetonight for obvious reasons. Unfortunately he uses this for major poopsessions all over the carpet. I got him litter trained for peeing butnot pooping. Hopefully he will see the light and come around on thatdeal.:?


Poor Fonzie, he's such a sweet boy. I was so lucky on thelitter training with Sampson. When I got him, the breeder hadhim trained. He's only had 1 accident.

Jen


----------



## zoecat6 (Jun 2, 2005)

I have the same problem with my flemish, the(not so little) poops are everywhere, I walk around with a brooma large portion of my day. Thank goodness the rooms he's inare not carpeted. Its just a good thing for him he is so darnhandsome and loveable, so he's worth the trouble. In fact helooks a lot like your fonzie, maybe a distant cousin .


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 3, 2005)

aww soo cute!! aww so adorable!! you are soo lucky ot have a flemish! hehe:inlove::love:


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 3, 2005)

*zoecat6 wrote:*


> Its just a good thing for him he is so darnhandsome and loveable, so he's worth the trouble. In fact helooks a lot like your fonzie, maybe a distant cousin .


Oh yes, he is absolutely worth the trouble!


----------



## bunnee mom (Jun 3, 2005)

How is Fonzie doing without Stephie? Do you think he knows? I am so sad here....

:tears2:


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't think he really knows. We still havethree other bunnies in the house that belong to my neice Amada. So hestill has lots of company.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 3, 2005)

*zoecat6 wrote: *


> Ihave the same problem with my flemish, the (not so little) poops areeverywhere, I walk around with a broom a large portion of myday.


My family thinks the cordless handvac has become an appendage at theend of my arm! I have to follow my male NZ around, sucking upcocoa puffs whenever he's out. I think he saves them up untilI let him out and then distributes them all over the place. 

Laura


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's some new shots of The Fonz I took tonight.






His favorite pastime, sniffing the carpet.






Chillin out by Corky's cage.






Still chillin'.






Going over to say hi to Bunny. The white lid is in front of Sonicscage. That's the little critter that bit him on the face last month.I'm not taking any more chances.





Smelling the steps.





All the bunnies think this stuffed moose is their mother.





The Fonz and some ugly man(that would be me).


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh, he's getting big. What greatpictures!!! I need to take some new ones, maybe today, I'llhave tosee.



Jen


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 4, 2005)

Adding to bunnynap list...:run:


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 4, 2005)

:zoro:


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 4, 2005)

oooooo Flemish tail! I see it!!  I think Flemishes have the LONGEST tails of all the rabbits! Nimue's is the size of his foot!

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 5, 2005)

The Fonz looks Soooo Beautiful when he chills out. What a relaxed Cool Dude! 

I love the picture of you and The Fonz. You are Not ugly, My Friend.Not at All. Can't believe you're standing though. Shouldn't you haveyour foot up and on ice, Mr. Man??????

Hope that dogarned foot is giving you less trouble today. Make sure yourest it a lot tomorrow because God Knows you don't have it easy withthe professionals you work with. Rest and relax while you can. Take alesson from Fonzie. He seems to have the chillin out mode down.

Kiss that beautiful boy for me. Are you sick of him yet? Can I have him now? Tina will never know - I won't say a word.

* * * * *

Zoecat, 

What a Great Picture of your baby!! I'm so glad that your little one isn't the curious type. :wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 5, 2005)

cute pics i love him coz hes so pretty and cute! hehe


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 5, 2005)

The foot was feeling better yesterday. Besides I can't neglect my duties as bunny dad. He's all I got now besides my two cavys.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Talk about Guilt! Okay Okay...I won't try to push the issue of takinghim away from you - Today. He's such a beautiful baby though. It's hardnot to want him for my own. 

I'm happy to see that Katie signs in and checks on things. 

It's great that The Fonz has your niece's bunnies there to check in on.I wonder how much they like "Baby Hughey" coming around and poking hisnose in the cage?

Stay well rested today, My Friend. It's supposed to be a beautifulsunny day today here in Tucker Town. Hope the same is true for you.

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 5, 2005)

And I would like to publicly thank Raspberry Swirl for my new avatar.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jun 5, 2005)

You are quite welcome! 

I told Mambosince I couldn'ttake photos of Fonzie in my gardens, I had to put Fonzie into my gardenpictures! 

Raspberry


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 5, 2005)

And today is Fonzie's 4 month birthday!


----------



## bunnee mom (Jun 5, 2005)

Happy birthday Fonzie! 

He's such a handsome little bunny....love the new avatar!! He looks so contented laying in the flowers.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 5, 2005)

Look at the EARS on that beautiful Boy. (Love the avatar too) - Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 6, 2005)

I LOOOVVVEEE the new avatar of The Fonz!!

:clap:

-Carolyn


----------



## mini lop luva (Jun 6, 2005)

What a lovely bunni luving the picture so cute xx bless


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 10, 2005)

Well sports fans, I plan on getting Fonzie aleash/harness this weekend. I can't wait to see the reaction from thepeople that look up on our porch and see this giant bunny!:shock2:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 10, 2005)

Make sure you have the camera ready. We have to see this!

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 10, 2005)

I bet he'll love it. Oh I hope you caget pictures. I love Fonzie and outside picks would be soo awesome. Nopressure though.

How is that loveable hunk doing? He's such a sweetie.

Tina


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 10, 2005)

I just bought a harness thats actually make fora small dog. Havent tried it on yet. I'll let you all know the resultslater tonight.


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 10, 2005)

I managed to get the harness on(after 4attempts). After I put the lead on he kept running away from me. He wason a mission from God to get the harness off! When I would catch himwith the lead he kept running away. I didn't want to force the issue soas to not hurt his neck. He managed to wiggle out of the harness andran back into his cage. He now hates me.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh that crazy Fonzie!! Sampson needs aharness too. He was all about going outside when I first gothim, but I carried him onto the porch last weekend and he about killedme trying to get away.

Happy Late 4 month Birthday My SweetBoy!!!



Sampson will be 4 months on the 14.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 10, 2005)

Next timetry and take himsomewhere where he isn't real sure about. There's something about beingsomewhere new that takes their mind off the harness. Hopefully he'll dobetter next time. Oh and don't get to give him some treats when you getthe harness on him. That way he'll start to asscociate it with yummytreats.

He don't hate his Daddy. All that running around wore thelittle guy out. He needs a nap and he'll be right as rain.

Hugs for both of you. What an adventure.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 10, 2005)

Cirrustwi,

You're so funny with your Happy 4-month Birthday wish to The Fonz. What a Fan you are!

* * * 

Tina, Good advice! :highfive:

* * *

Mambo,

Cali hates her harness too. She makes SUCH a big deal about putting it on that I have only done it twice. 

Haven't really needed to use it because she doesn't care for goingoutside at all. When I bring her out on my porch, she climbs up to meas a child would to beg to pick them up, and wants to go back inside.Once inside, I get binkies from her.

She's such a scardy cat! :disgust:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Jen I was wondering if you happened to put Abby in her harness that I gave you and if you did how did it go.


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 19, 2005)

Fonzie got to go out on the porch for the firsttime this weekend. We got some long boards to block the steps so hedoesn't escape. Here's some photo's.







Checking out porch litter box #1






Did someone call me?






Ooh, I'm gonna have fun chewing on all this wicker!






Lounging in front of the guard board.






Praying for the soul of Buck Jones:angel:






Don't you just want to give me a big fat kiss?






Make sure you get my good side.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 19, 2005)

Your bun is The Cutest bun i have Ever seen!

Ellie


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> Your bun is The Cutest bun i have Ever seen!
> 
> Ellie


Gracias!


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 19, 2005)

He's handsome!!! What a nice lookin guy...does he NOT have a good side?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 19, 2005)

he has gotten so big already. How old is he now.I just love the small flop he has on the one ear. they all areadoreable. I can't wait until we get a flemish. But the problem isbuying one right now. I have the stuff for the buns. Just need food andthe bunny.


----------



## Midnight01 (Jun 19, 2005)

hiii, fonzie is so cute. did u name him afterthe guy from happy days. the one who goes "....EEYYYYYYYYYYYYY" *bangson jukebox and turns on* lol. 

well, u may not believe me, but i recently found out that im related to him. 

im hoping one day to go to hollywood or where ever he lives and visit him, revieling the truth to him ^^


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Midnight01 wrote:*


> hiii, fonzie is so cute. did u name him after the guy fromhappy days. the one who goes "....EEYYYYYYYYYYYYY" *bangs on jukeboxand turns on* lol.


Sort of. Also because his color is fawn. Hence the name Fonzie.


----------



## Midnight01 (Jun 19, 2005)

lol . well he is so cute. i cant wait to bringmidnight out side. but im gonna go the thing u did, with the boarders^^. nice idea


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh my......he's gorgeous! 

I've got to say that I never cared for fawn colored rabbits till I started seeing them on this forum.

You're so blessed to have him! I bet he's lots of fun.

Peg


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 20, 2005)

Added to bunny nap list*

*

~Amy


----------



## bunnee mom (Jun 20, 2005)

I LOVE this rabbit!!!



(HopingApollo and Nimue don't read this post)

I can't wait to get a Flemish of my own.....we're waiting until fall.


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 20, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Added to bunny nap list*
> 
> *
> 
> ~Amy


I guess it's a good thing I'm not bringing him to the boathouse party.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh Mambo, He looks incredible. I can't get over how much he's grown in so short a time. W:shock:W.

This one mad me cry. It is so very sweet.




Praying for the soul of Buck Jones:angel:

Look at his ears, the are huge and gorgeous. That nose and those eyes, I so love him.





Look at those feet. I bet he wears a bigger shoe than I do.





He really gets better looking every time I see him. He looksamazing Mambo. I have never been a big fan of the fawn color but afterlooking at Fonzie I must admit I am becoming very fond ofit.I am seriosly considering getting a fawn in thefuture.

Thank you somuch for the pictures. I really needed tosmile and you and Fonzie gave me a reason to smile.

:hug:For you and Fonzie. You both Rock!

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 21, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Added to bunny nap list*
> 
> *
> 
> ~Amy


Oh, no, if that rabbit's going with anyone, he's going with me!!!

Jen


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 21, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> Oh, no, if that rabbit's going with anyone, he's going with me!!!
> 
> Jen


:zoro: I'll fight ya' you him!








Oh poor Fonzie! Tell your daddy to get you a bigger litterboxfor the porch -- you need one that you can nap in so he has to cleanthe rabbit litter off of you lol.


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Oh poor Fonzie! Tell your daddy to get you a bigger litterboxfor the porch -- you need one that you can nap in so he has to cleanthe rabbit litter off of you lol.


Jenniblu, see the white litter box in the above photo, that one is supposed to be his, buthe goes in both.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 22, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> *cirrustwi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh, no, if that rabbit's going with anyone, he's going with me!!!
> ...


Oh, this could be quite thebattle!!



Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I win! Fonzie's mine. 

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 22, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I win! Fonzie's mine.
> 
> Tina


I think I could get to Fonzie faster then the rest of you. I even know where he lives, basically.

Jen


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 22, 2005)

:gun:I don't think so lol.



Mambo, guess fonzie doesn't know how big he is doeshe? Vash tried to use a little cat litter box once - couldn'teven get his big ol' bottom in it.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll get you both and beat you to Mambo's house!Hmmm...if I leave now, I could be there by 2 AM.....wonder if Mambowould notice Fonzie missing before morning....



By then I could be long gone...

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ya'll are too much.Thisis the first real smile and laugh I've had all day. Thank you. 

Mambo, lock that door buddy.

How is your ankle?

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 22, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Ya'll are too much.Thisis the first real smile and laugh I've had all day. Thank you.
> 
> Mambo, lock that door buddy.
> 
> ...


Me too. I'm so glad to get to smile.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 22, 2005)

No I should get Fonzie. I want a flemish giant. . Mambo better lock your door. They are coming for your Fonzie.

1,2 Citrruswi, Dajeti2, and Jennibluis coming for Fonzie

3,4 Better lock your door.

5,6 Get your Base ball bat.

7,8 Stay up late.

9,10 Never go to sleep again.



Uh ohhhhhhh hurry. I would love to meet you and Fonzie.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 22, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> Oh, no, if that rabbit's going with anyone, he's going with me!!!
> 
> Jen




Oh no....he's coming to Texas. Tiny wants a friend his own size! 

Peg


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 22, 2005)

Now, now girls, please quit fighting.Besides, as I've said before;

HE'S MINE AND YOU CAN'T HAVE HIM!!!!!!!!!:gun:


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 22, 2005)

How did I miss allthis action! HELLO HE IS MINE!!! I THOUGHT YOU PEOPLE ALREADY KNEWTHAT!! :shock:





I'll fight ALL of you for Fonzie!!!













~AMY!!


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jun 22, 2005)

What a cutie!















:angel:









p.s. he is mine!


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 22, 2005)

Fonzie's such a beautiful boy.

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Fonzie's such a beautiful boy.
> 
> -Carolyn


That is definitely true.

~Amy


----------



## ariel (Jun 22, 2005)

Right you lot!!!! This arguing and fighting over Fonzie has to STOP!!!!

I will settle this once and for all!!

Fonzie has just informed me through secret bunnytelepathy his visa is through he is coming to AUSTRALIA!!!!!! 

So there all sorted out now!


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 22, 2005)

Back away or I'll sic my new pet on ya'!!! --


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 22, 2005)

OMIGOD!!!:shock2:


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jun 22, 2005)

AACK! Do ostritches really have teeth like that????????????


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 22, 2005)

Your new petBOWS DOWNto my pet!!!!








~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 22, 2005)

*NightPoet00 wrote: *


> AACK! Do ostritches really have teeth like that????????????


No they are all digital pictures  worth1000.com

~Amy


----------



## ariel (Jun 22, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Back away or I'll sic my new pet on ya'!!! --





I near fell off my chair laughing at that thing!!!! ROFLMAO

That is one mean lookin' emu LOL (funny looking critters they are butya can't fool me i know what's what I'm Aussie remember)Besides we have these critters here to ya know........












That is a Tasmanian Devil, and it'll get ya silly old emu anyday LOL


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 22, 2005)

*WELL* myother pet will eat the stupid Emu and Tasmanian Devil FOR ANAPPETIZER!!










~Amy


----------



## ariel (Jun 22, 2005)

*NightPoet00 wrote: *


> AACK! Do ostritches really have teeth like that????????????




It's actually an emu and they can bite you for real, and they run likeyou'd not believe they are the fastest bird at running and they are theonly bird which cannot fly,,, weird huh


----------



## ariel (Jun 22, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> *WELL* my other pet willeat the stupid Emu and Tasmanian Devil FOR AN APPETIZER!!
> 
> ~Amy




Just gotta go one better dontchya ROFLMAO

 I bringin' out the big guns now!! I got the crocodilehunter and I'm not afraid to use him LOL,, This guy wrestles crocodilesso what's a silly old shark gunna do???? Scare him??? Nahhh I don'tthink sooooooo...... LOL


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 22, 2005)

Bring It!!! Even Steve wouldn't risk Mad Cow Disease lol.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 22, 2005)

~Amy


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll have the last word on this subject!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 22, 2005)

I LOVEARNOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!



Iown every one of his movies 

~Amy


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 22, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> ~Amy


CROIKIE!!!!Amy that brings wrong to a whole new level! LOL! 

Poor Fonzie...his thread has real gone downhill!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ohhhh dear, I'msorryFonzie!



Please forgive our tangent, sometimes Ican just get wrapped up in the conversation 

~Amy


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah, I'm sorry too. But...























I still want to bunnynap Fonzie - He's gorgeous!


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh I was just messin....that picture Amy posted just brought things to a whole new low...but it was pretty funny!!! LOL!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am in tears laughing so much from those silly pics. I think them tazmanian devils are cute.



Yeah poor fonzie. Jen and I don't live far from him. She and I couldbunnynap him and we could take turns keeping him at our place. 

Sooooooooo watch out. Here we come Fonzie. :angel:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 22, 2005)

Keely and Fonzie would make a cute couple...maybe he should come stay with me for awhile!!!


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok, ok....maybe I'll let the Fonz stay withMambo and just come to visit.....but, really, I live in the middle ofno where andwe deal with real animals!!LOL I honestly almost hit a bear with my caryesterday. LOL



Jen







Edit: I changed my mind, he's still coming with me....Sampson willfrighten all of you away, he's going through a nippy phase and boy doflemish have teeth!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 22, 2005)

I can imagine. Since they are the biggest bun there is.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 22, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> *WELL* my other pet willeat the stupid Emu and Tasmanian Devil FOR AN APPETIZER!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This picture is SO COOL!!! It took me a moment to look into the water for the shark, but that's AWESOME!

Ellie

:magicwand:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 22, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> Ok, ok....maybe I'll let the Fonz stay with Mambo and justcome to visit.....but, really, I live in the middle of no whereandwe deal with real animals!! LOL Ihonestly almost hit a bear with my car yesterday.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found that out lastnite....:shock::shock:I was holding a piece of hayand Keely missed and got me..I was like OUCH and pulled back, she thenturned around and snuggled into me...afraid I was mad...told her i knewit wasn't on purpose...but she drew some good blood!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 22, 2005)

Owie owie. I am afriad when we get a Flemishgiant soon. I am hoping to save enough money without my hubby knowingand get one for him for his birthday by Sept 3rd. I hope I get one forour doggie Samantha since we can not get another dog when we get thehouse we are moving into.


----------



## mariah416 (Oct 26, 2006)

My Fonsie! Is it the same one??? I have to contact the woman I got him from. She is still looking for his papers.










he was molting in theese pics.


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 26, 2006)

After a few pm's back and forth mariah and Ihave figured out that her Fonzie and my old Fonzie are one in the samerabbit. What clinched it was when she told me what his ear number was.As some of you forum veterans may remember I had to give the Fonz backto his breeder because he was just getting to big for our small house.I know it all sounds crazy that I have 3 rabbits now but hey, combinethe size of Danté. Ziggy and José together and it's still smaller thanone Flemish. 

I am so exited to hear that he is a daddy. :colors::great:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 26, 2006)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> I am so exited to hear that he is a daddy.


It's nice to see Fonzie again.
And to think there arelittle Fonzies runningabout. 

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 26, 2006)

OMG it's *the* Fonzie! :jumpforjoy:

He's looking great!


----------



## mariah416 (Oct 26, 2006)

It' kinda weird that you have all known myrabbit longer than meLOL


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 27, 2006)

What a wonderful coincidence . It's great to see him again - and a Daddy at that, too. Atta Boy, Fonzie 

Jan


----------



## mariah416 (Nov 11, 2006)

here are some new baby pics!















This Is laney with one of the babies a week ago the rest of the picswere taken just theother day.Excuse the messy cage!


----------



## Haley (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow..what a small world. That is so cool.

Those babies are so adorable!! I wish I could get a flemmie (especially that color). They are just so beautiful


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness. Looks like Fonzie and SweetPea.I jsut loved the close up one and the ear. Ohhhhhh Dan what a cute babyFonzie produced.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Goodness, how totally gorgeous. Always knew Fonzie would have great looking kits 

Jan


----------



## xrrebeccaax (Nov 12, 2006)

he/she is gorgeous i want him! i agree you will need a new cage


----------



## mambo101 (Nov 12, 2006)

This is so awesome. Those babies are sooooooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## mariah416 (Dec 6, 2006)

The kits are ready for new homes! :bunnydance:Anyone intrested? Here is my website

http://www.freewebs.com/laymanswayrabbitry/


----------

